# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Thông tin về anten Wi-Fi

## BRASOL

Khi thiết bị Wi-Fi ngày càng "tràn ngập" thị trường, làm thế nào để chọn được thiết bị đáp ứng nhu cầu của bạn: tốc độ nhanh, tính năng phong phú và hữu ích, vùng phủ sóng rộng... Để lựa chọn một thiết bị mạng Wi-Fi (access point, router...) "vừa ý" ngoài yếu tố thương hiệu, các tính năng cần thiết và chuẩn Wi-Fi phù hợp, bạn cần phải quan tâm thêm đến các thông số kỹ thuật của anten. Một anten có các thông số phù hợp sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian làm việc "rộng rãi" hơn. Bạn nên tham khảo kỹ những thông số sau trong tài liệu đi kèm sản phẩm khi chọn anten.
*Độ lợi* (gain)
Độ lợi là một thuật ngữ mô tả sự tăng biên độ của tín hiệu vô tuyến, đơn vị đo là decibel (dB) hay dBi để chỉ độ lợi của anten đẳng hướng (isotropic) và dBd để chỉ độ lợi của anten dipole nửa bước sóng (half-wave dipole). Một dB bằng log10 của công suất đầu ra chia cho công suất đầu vào. Ví dụ, công suất đầu vào là 30mW và công suất đầu ra là 60mW thì độ lợi tính được là 3dB. Theo công thức này, cứ tăng 3dB thì công suất tính theo mW sẽ tăng gấp đôi. Chẳng hạn, AP có công suất 50mw và sử dụng anten 3dB (loại Rubber Duck) thì công suất phát thực sự của AP là 50*2 (3dB bằng gấp đôi công suất) = 100mw. Anten có độ lợi càng cao thì khoảng cách sóng di càng xa. Việc tập trung công suất phát của chúng chặt chẽ hơn làm cho nhiều năng lượng được truyền đến đích hơn, ở khoảng cách xa hơn.

Cách tính giữa dB và Watt: 0db = 1mW 

Cứ tăng 3dB thì công suất tính theo mW sẽ được tăng gấp đôi: 

3dB = 2mW 

6dB = 4mW 
... 
30dB = 1000mW = 1W
Các loại anten vô hướng như rubber hay omni có độ lợi từ 2-12dBi do chúng phải phát 360 độ theo chiều ngang (anten đẳng hướng độ lợi càng cao thì kích thước càng lớn và phân cực dọc càng nhỏ). Các loại anten định hướng như flat, sector thông thường có độ lợi từ 8-20dBi, góc phát theo chiều ngang khoảng 10 - 120 độ (anten định hướng có độ lợi càng cao, kích thước càng lớn và búp sóng càng nhỏ). Lớn hơn nữa là các loại anten chảo (Grid anten) có độ lợi lớn, có khi lên đến 30dBi hoặc cao hơn.
*Sự phân cực* (polarization)
Sự phân cực của sóng là hình ảnh để lại bởi đầu mút của vectơ trường khi được quan sát dọc theo chiều truyền sóng. Sự phân cực của anten có thể được phân loại như tuyến tính, tròn hay ellip.Sóng vô tuyến thực chất được tạo bởi 2 trường: điện trường và từ trường. Hai trường này nằm trên 2 mặt phẳng vuông góc với nhau.

 ​Tổng của 2 trường được gọi là trường điện từ. Mặt phẳng song song với thành phần anten được gọi là E-plane, mặt phẳng vuông góc với thành phần anten được gọi là H-plane. Chúng ta chỉ quan tâm chủ yếu đến điện trường vì vị trí và hướng của nó trong mối tương quan đến bề mặt trái đất sẽ quyết định sự phân cực của sóng. Sự phân cực là huớng vật lý của anten theo phương ngang (horizotal) hay dọc (vertical). Điện trường là song song với thành phần bức xạ của anten vì thế nếu anten nằm dọc thì cực của anten là dọc hay còn gọi là phân cực dọc (điện trường vuông góc với mặt đất). Phân cực dọc thường được sử dụng trong mạng Wi-Fi (WLAN) là vuông góc với mặt phẳng của trái đất. Phân cực ngang là song song với mặt đất. 

*Búp sóng* (beamwidth)
Việc làm hẹp hay tập trung các búp sóng của anten sẽ làm tăng độ lợi của anten. Búp sóng là độ rộng của tia tín hiệu RF mà anten phát ra. Búp sóng dọc được đo theo độ và vuông góc với mặt đất, còn búp sóng ngang cũng được đo theo độ và song song với mặt đất. Ứng với mỗi kiểu anten khác nhau sẽ có búp sóng khác nhau. 

 Việc chọn lựa anten có búp sóng rộng hay hẹp thích hợp là việc làm quan trọng để đạt được hình dạng vùng phủ sóng mong muốn. Búp sóng càng hẹp thì độ lợi càng cao.
Loại anten : omni-directional
Búp sóng ngang ( độ ) : 360
Búp sóng dọc ( độ ) : từ 7 – 80
 Loại anten : patch / panel
 Búp sóng ngang ( độ ) : từ 30 - 180
 Búp sóng dọc ( độ ) : từ 6 – 80
Loại anten : yagi
Búp sóng ngang ( độ ) : từ 30 - 78
Búp sóng dọc ( độ ) : từ 14 – 64
 Loại anten : parabolic dish
 Búp sóng ngang ( độ ) : từ 4 - 25
 Búp sóng dọc ( độ ) : từ 4 - 21
*Trở kháng (Impedance) 
*
Sự bức xạ hiệu dụng của một anten là “tỷ số của tổng công suất phát ra bởi anten so với công suất từ trạm phát (nối với anten) được chấp nhận bởi anten”. Anten bức xạ một số công suất ở dạng năng lượng điện từ. Tất cả các thiết bị RF, đường truyền (cáp), anten đều có trở kháng, chính là tỷ số giữa điện áp và dòng điện. Khi anten được kết nối với một đoạn cáp, nếu trở kháng đầu vào của anten trùng khớp với trở kháng của radio và đường truyền thì tổng công suất được truyền từ radio đến anten là tối đa. Tuy nhiên, nếu trở kháng không giống nhau thì một số năng lượng sẽ bị phản xạ ngược trở lại nguồn và số còn lại sẽ được truyền đi đến anten. 

*Tỷ số sóng đứng điện áp (VSWR) 
*
*
*
VSWR (Voltage Standing Wave Ratio) xuất hiện khi trở kháng không tương thích giữa các thiết bị trong hệ thống RF. VSWR được gây ra bởi một bộ tín hiệu RF bị phản xạ tại điểm trở kháng không tương thích trên đường truyền tín hiệu. Nếu như không có phản xạ thì VSWR sẽ bằng một. Khi VSWR tăng lên thì sự phản xạ sẽ càng nhiều. Nếu VSWR cao và công suất cao thì có thể gây ra tình huống nguy hiểm như khi ta sử dụng điện áp cao trong đường truyền, trong trường hợp tồi tệ nhất, nó có thể bắn ra tia lửa điện. Tuy nhiên, tình huống này sẽ không xảy ra nếu bạn sử dụng công suất thấp khi triển khai mạng WLAN. Phương thức thay đổi VSWR bao gồm việc sử dụng thiết bị thích hợp, kết nối chắc chắn giữa cáp và đầu nối, sử dụng trở kháng tương thích giữa các thiết bị phần cứng và sử dụng các thiết bị chất lượng cao là các phương thức tốt chống lại VSWR. Tỷ số này thường là 1,5:1


 *Tỷ số sóng đứng điện áp (VSWR) 
*
*
*
VSWR (Voltage Standing Wave Ratio) xuất hiện khi trở kháng không tương thích giữa các thiết bị trong hệ thống RF. VSWR được gây ra bởi một bộ tín hiệu RF bị phản xạ tại điểm trở kháng không tương thích trên đường truyền tín hiệu. Nếu như không có phản xạ thì VSWR sẽ bằng một. Khi VSWR tăng lên thì sự phản xạ sẽ càng nhiều. Nếu VSWR cao và công suất cao thì có thể gây ra tình huống nguy hiểm như khi ta sử dụng điện áp cao trong đường truyền, trong trường hợp tồi tệ nhất, nó có thể bắn ra tia lửa điện. Tuy nhiên, tình huống này sẽ không xảy ra nếu bạn sử dụng công suất thấp khi triển khai mạng WLAN. Phương thức thay đổi VSWR bao gồm việc sử dụng thiết bị thích hợp, kết nối chắc chắn giữa cáp và đầu nối, sử dụng trở kháng tương thích giữa các thiết bị phần cứng và sử dụng các thiết bị chất lượng cao là các phương thức tốt chống lại VSWR. Tỷ số này thường là 1,5:1

Ngoài các thông số trên, bạn nên quan tâm đến chuẩn Wi-Fi mà thiết bị sử dụng để chọn anten phù hợp. Như chúng ta đã biết, mạng không dây hiện nay hoạt động trên 2 tần số: 2,4 GHz (802.11b/g, 802.11n draft) và 5 GHz (802.11a, 802.11n draft) hoạt động môi trường trong nhà (indoor) hoặc ngoài trời (outdoor). Do đó, để lựa chọn một anten làm việc hiệu quả, bạn phải chọn tần số anten đúng với tần số của thiết bị thu/phát sóng Wi-Fi. Ngoài ra, bạn cần phải quan tâm thêm đến chuẩn đầu nối của anten. Hiện nay có các chuẩn đầu nối thông dụng: N-Female, N-Male, RP-SMA, RP-TNC...
*Các loại anten và đồ thị bức xạ 
*
*
*
Anten sử dụng trong các thiết bị Wi-Fi được thiết kế theo 2 dạng: Loại lắp cố định hoặc rời. Loại anten cố định thường thấy nhất là card mạng tích hợp trên các MTXT hay AP sử dụng anten cố định. Với những thiết bị có anten cố định này, bạn không có lựa chọn nào tốt hơn là dùng anten của hãng cung cấp. Đối với các thiết bị sử dụng anten rời thì việc thay thế bằng một anten khác để đạt được vùng phủ sóng như mong muốn khá dễ dàng. Việc thay anten phù hợp giúp tăng vùng phủ sóng và tốc độ, giảm số lượng AP và chi phí lắp đặt... 
Anten có 2 loại chính được sử dụng trong WLAN: đẳng hướng hay vô hướng (Omni-directional) và định hướng hay có hướng (Directional). 
*
*
*Anten đẳng hướng* 

truyền tín hiệu RF theo tất cả các hướng theo trục ngang (song song mặt đất) nhưng bị giới hạn ở trục dọc (vuông góc với mặt đất). Anten này thường được dùng trong các thiết bị tích hợp Wi-Fi thông dụng hiện nay: ADSL, Broadband router, access point. Anten đẳng hướng có độ lợi trong khoảng 6dB, thường được dùng trong các tòa nhà cao tầng. Anten đẳng hướng cung cấp vùng phủ sóng rộng nhất, tạo nên vùng phủ sóng hình tròn chồng chập của nhiều AP bao trùm cả một tòa nhà. Hầu hết các AP đều sử dụng anten đẳng hướng có độ lợi thấp. Việc sử dụng anten có độ lợi cao hơn sẽ tăng vùng phủ sóng, do đó có thể giảm số lượng AP để tiết kiệm chi phí.
Loại anten này thường sử dụng trong mô hình điểm-điểm hay điểm-đa điểm hay có thể dùng để lắp trên xe. Anten định hướng sẽ là anten chính phát tín hiệu đến máy tính hay các thiết bị Wi-Fi khác, chẳng hạn máy in không dây, PDA... Khi sử dụng ngoài trời, nên đặt antenna omni-directional giữa đỉnh của tòa nhà. Ví dụ, trong khuôn viên của một trường đại học thì anten có thể được đặt ở trung tâm của trường để có vùng bao phủ lớn nhất. Khi sử dụng trong nhà, antenna nên được đặt ở giữa nhà (ở trần nhà) hay giữa vùng bao phủ mong muốn để có vùng bao phủ tối ưu. Loại anten này có vùng bao phủ theo dạng hình tròn nên khá thích hợp cho môi trường như nhà kho, trung tâm triển lãm...
Các loại anten đẳng hướng: Rubber Duck, Omni-directional, Celing Dome, Small Desktop, Mobile Vertical, Ceiling Dome... 
*Anten Rubber Ducky* (hay Rubber Duck hay Rubber Duckie) được sinh viên Richard B. Johnson chế tạo vào năm 1958. Hiện nay, anten này thường được sử dụng phổ biến trên các điểm truy cập (access point) hay các bộ định tuyến (router) do có cấu tạo đơn giản, hỗ trợ phân cực đẳng hướng (phân cực ngang góc 360 độ). 

 ​  Phân cực dọc 25 độ Phân cực ngang 360 độ  Anten Rubber Duck Đồ thị bức xạ của anten Rubber Duck (độ lợi 9dBi, phân cực dọc, trở kháng 50Ohm, VSWR <1,5:1, công suất tối đa 100W) *Anten Omni-directional*
 ​   Phân cực dọc 8 độ  Phân cực ngang 360 độ  Anten Omni-directional​ Đồ thị bức xạ của anten Vertical Omni-directional (độ lợi 12dBi, phân cực dọc, trở kháng 50Ohm, VSWR <1,5:1, công suất tối đa 100W) 

Antenna omni-directional có độ lợi cao thì vùng phủ sóng theo chiều ngang lớn và vùng phủ sóng theo chiều dọc nhỏ. Đặc điểm này có thể được xem như là một yếu tố quan trọng khi lắp đặt một anten có độ lợi cao ở trong nhà (trên trần nhà). Nếu như trần nhà quá cao thì vùng bao phủ có thể không thể phủ đến nền nhà, nơi mà người dùng thường hay làm việc.
*
*
*Anten định hướng 
*
*
*
Anten định hướng (directional) có hướng phát sóng rất hẹp, thiết bị thu sóng cần nằm chính xác trong phạm vi phát sóng hẹp này của anten định hướng mới có thể thu được sóng phát từ anten. Đồ thị bức xạ tương tự như ánh sáng của đèn pin, tức khi chúng ta chiếu sáng ở gần thì chùm sáng sẽ rộng còn khi chiếu sáng vật ở xa thì chùm sóng rất nhỏ, như là một tia sáng. Độ lợi anten càng cao thì búp sóng càng hẹp, giới hạn khu vực phủ sóng của anten. Anten định hướng có độ lợi lớn hơn anten đẳng hướng, từ 12dBi hoặc cao hơn. Việc thay đổi độ lợi chính là tạo ra các anten khác nhau, mục đích là tạo ra các búp sóng với góc phát khác nhau, góc phát theo chiều dọc (vertical beamwidth) hay chiều ngang (horizontal beamwidth) càng nhỏ thì búp sóng càng hội tụ và cự ly phát sẽ xa. ... Các loại anten định hướng này thường có góc phát theo chiều ngang khoảng 10 - 120 độ nên có độ lợi lớn hơn như 18dBi, 21dBi... 
Anten định hướng có nhiều kiểu dáng và kích thước khác nhau, điển hình có các loại anten: Yagi, Patch, Backfire, Dish... Các loại anten định hướng này rất lý tưởng cho khoảng cách xa, kết nối không dây điểm-điểm. 
*Anten Yagi 
*
*
*
Anten Yagi là loại anten định hướng rất phổ biến bởi vì chúng dễ chế tạo. Các anten định hướng như Yagi thường sử dụng trong những khu vực khó phủ sóng hay ở những nơi cần vùng bao phủ lớn hơn vùng bao phủ của anten omni-directional. 

 ​  ​ Phân cực dọc 45 độ  Phân cực ngang 45 độ  Anten Yagi​ Đồ thị bức xạ của anten Yagi (độ lợi 12dBi, phân cực dọc, trở kháng 50Ohm, VSWR <1,5:1, công suất tối đa 50W) 

Anten Yagi hay còn gọi là anten Yagi-Uda (do 2 người Nhật là Hidetsugu Yagi và Shintaro Uda chế tạo vào năm 1926) được biết đến như là một anten định hướng cao được sử dụng trong truyền thông không dây. Loại anten này thường được sử dụng cho mô hình điểm- điểm và đôi khi cũng dùng trong mô hình điểm-đa điểm. Anten Yagi-Uda được xây dựng bằng cách hình thành một chuỗi tuyến tính các anten dipole song song nhau (xem hình). 


*Anten Patch*



được hình thành bằng cách đặt 2 vật dẫn song song nhau và một miếng đệm ở giữa chúng. Vật dẫn phía trên là một miếng nối và có thể được in trên bảng mạch điện. Anten Patch thường rất hữu ích bởi vì chúng có hình dáng mỏng. 

 
​  Phân cực dọc 65 độ   Phân cực ngang 75 độ  Anten Patch​ Đồ thị bức xạ của anten Patch (độ lợi 8dBi, phân cực dọc/ngang, trở kháng 50Ohm, VSWR <1,5:1, công suất tối đa 25W)  Nguồn sưu tầm từ trên mạng mà có

----------

